# bobcat



## rivahrat (May 2, 2005)

anybody in the VA aria looking for a bobcat or loader operator? looking for extra $$$$$$$$$$ a my mom is having a spinal fusion and i am going to help support the family. she will be out of work for at least 3 months


----------



## vharrison2 (May 2, 2005)

Best of luck to her


----------



## rivahrat (May 2, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## rivahrat (May 6, 2005)

hell even a groundie will work


----------

